# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Sell my Peachy Printer Pledge

## mrMuppet

Hi,

i pledged a Peachy Printer with intern. shipping and i would like to sell it. Anyone interested?

----------


## Feign

I'm pretty sure there's no practical way to sell a pledge...  Better to wait for your Peachy to get made and delivered and sell it after that if you still need to.

----------


## Koisn

I actually would be interested. However:

-second what Feign said above, and
-what is your estimated delivery date? (each pledge has a different date)

I'm assuming you're talking about the $90 or $100 offer for a regular kit.

----------

